# Wild Ones



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

I spotted this pair standing perfectly still in the shadows. Must be one of their survival techniques. All pics taken at Myakka River State Park.





Mr. Smiley winks at me.



Great Egret taking off.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 27, 2021)

As much as I wouldn't like to come across one in my cornflakes, the low pov on the second is very good.  Do they ever have a go at you?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 27, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> As much as I wouldn't like to come across one in my cornflakes, the low pov on the second is very good.  Do they ever have a go at you?



Careful there, Bub, most people have been attacked by gators hiding in reeds and cornflakes.  

No, they never have a go at me. Maybe because they can see I'm old, tough and chewy ..... so, that's actually a good thing.
Seriously, alligator attacks are very rare. Most occur when someone is either too close to the waters edge or they are in the water (swimming), presenting themselves as the catch of the day to some big, lucky gator !


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.....



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## PJM (Jan 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Do they ever have a go at you?


I think we'll find that out when he stops posting.


----------



## PJM (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice catch on that egret.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 27, 2021)

PJM said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Do they ever have a go at you?
> ...




God willing


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 27, 2021)

Like the croc pic
Here in the UK we don’t know how lucky we are not to have so many things that will bite, sting


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 27, 2021)

Very nice on the Dinosaur. In Florida you can walk right up on them. Can't do that here.
When the wild ones see you or sense you, down they go. They will jump off the bank or a favorite sunning place like they were shot out of a cannon.
When they get used to your presence and don't panic and run, that's when it becomes dangerous. You are now considered a food source.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 27, 2021)

Good set


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice catch on that egret.



Thanks, Pete. It was rather far away and not much detail (the bright light didn't help anything) but I thought that other things about it made it likable.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Like the croc pic
> Here in the UK we don’t know how lucky we are not to have so many things that will bite, sting



Thank you, appreciate it. They aren't so bad really, heck, the golfers just play through like they aren't even there. Keeping a safe distance of course.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Very nice on the Dinosaur. In Florida you can walk right up on them. Can't do that here.
> When the wild ones see you or sense you, down they go. They will jump off the bank or a favorite sunning place like they were shot out of a cannon.
> When they get used to your presence and don't panic and run, that's when it becomes dangerous. You are now considered a food source.



Thank you, appreciate it. Actually, with the ones I've encountered will let you get fairly close but not much closer than about 15-20 feet before they bolt into the water. It's not to say some won't let you get closer but I think those ones would probably be the golf course gators that encounter hoomans a lot more than other gators. You're right about them getting used to your presence and loosing their fear of you. Dangerous for both parties. A couple years ago a large one in the neighborhood had to be removed because people were feeding it and it was getting way too close to them. They thought it was cute of course, the dummies.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> Good set



Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## nokk (Jan 27, 2021)

the second one is great, and maybe a little too close for comfort.  though i also like the water coming off of the egret in the last one.  looks like the birds are a little more skittish around the gators than you are.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 28, 2021)

Another great set of images! I love the symmetry of the deer.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 28, 2021)

awesome shots of great wildlife


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 28, 2021)

nokk said:


> the second one is great, and maybe a little too close for comfort.  though i also like the water coming off of the egret in the last one.  looks like the birds are a little more skittish around the gators than you are.



Thank you, glad you like it. I like my 600 mm Tamron, it makes me appear brave. 



stapo49 said:


> Another great set of images! I love the symmetry of the deer.



Thank you, glad you liked them.



Photo Lady said:


> awesome shots of great wildlife



Thank you very much. *Everyone*, have a _great day_!


----------

